# מועמד לשליחות מהסוכנות - אנא עזרה ממי שיכול



## sagol (1/3/11)

מועמד לשליחות מהסוכנות - אנא עזרה ממי שיכול 
אהלן, בהמשך לשאלות ששאלתי כאן לפני זמן מה, אני ממשיך את תהליך המועמדות לשליח הסוכנות ועכשיו אני עומד לפני ראיון זוגי ומבחן בנושאי יהדות וציונות. אין לי מושג בפני מה אני עומד ואיך להתכונן למבחן הזה ולראיון הזוגי. אולי יש כאן בעל נסיון שיכול לתרום לי מנסיונו, ויבורך?


----------



## lois2 (1/3/11)

המבחן 
המבחן , בהנחה ולא השתנה כלום בחמש השנים האחרונות , הוא קישקוש אין לי מושג מה הרקע שלך אבל בהנחה ואתה מכיר את ההסטוריה של מדינת ישראל - כולל תחילת והתמסדות הציונות ומוסדותיה - אין בעיה. ההקשר היהודי קליל עוד יותר וכולל שאלות שעיקרן מסורת. בראיון הזוגי דאג שזוגתך תדקלם את הדברים הנדרשים "מאישה תומכת" המסייעת באמונה לבעלה למלא שליחות ציונית אשר רק ציניקנים כמוני מטילים ספק בנחיצותה. בכל מקרה בהצלחה אם תשכיל להשיג את המשרה אתה "על הסוס" בדרך לינוק מעטיניה המלאים של הסוכנות היהודית.


----------



## sagol (1/3/11)

../images/Emo9.gif שמעתי על אנשים שלא עברו את הראיון 
והתרשמתי שמדובר בראיון לא קל מבחינת המועמד לשליחות. זה נכון? לגבי הרקע שלי, אני פשוט התחלתי לאחרונה ללמוד על תולדות הציונות ומדינת ישראל. אני לא אהפוך למורה להיסטוריה בשבוע שנשאר לי, כמובן, ולכן אני קצת מודאג. היית אומרת שאם למדתי היסטוריה של מדינת ישראל בתיכון זה יכול להספיק? ועוד משהו - אני שם לב שיש הרבה ציניקנים בהתייחס לתפקידה של הסוכנות ולתפקיד השליחים. אני דווקא מרגיש תחושת שליחות. אולי בגלל שאין לי נסיון עם הסוכנות. זה באמת כל כך חסר משמעות כמו שזה נשמע?


----------



## Boston Guy (1/3/11)

למה כולם ציניים לגבי "שליחים"? 
לא יודע לגבי אחרים - יכול רק לספר לך מדוע אני אישית ציני בגישתי בנוגע ל"שליחי סוכנות" ושאר סוגי שליחים מהזן הציוני. אחרי 15 שנים בארה"ב, ואחרי שפגשתי הרבה הרבה עשרות שליחים בהווה ובעבר, נוצר אצלי הרושם שרוב שליחי הסוכנות שפגשתי היו יותר מעוניינים בלהתיישב בעצמם בארה"ב מאשר  בלייצג את ערכי הציונות בקהילה. פגשתי עשרות שליחים ציוניים ש"שכחו לחזור" מהשליחות שלהם...  ויושבים בארה"ב כבר שנים.  ציונים גדולים - כולם עד אחד. Do as I say, not as I do. פגשתי עשרות ילדי שליחים שחיים כיום בחו"ל (חינוך לציונות מהבית, anyone?). פגשנו כאן בפורומים עשרות חברה ששואלים על המשרה -  והם ציונים כל כך גדולים שלפני שהחליטו ללכת על שליחות הם לא התעניינו בתחום, ולא יודעים עליו כלום מעבר למה שלימדו אותם בביצפר... מה שמעניין הוא שבקהילות של היהודים האמריקאים שאני הייתי חבר בהן בארה"ב מצאתי יהודים הרבה יותר ציונים מכל פעיל סוכנות שאי פעם פגשתי.   אתה אומר ש "אני דווקא מרגיש תחושת שליחות". מה מטרת השליחות שלך? אתה יכול להגדיר מה בדיוק אתה מקווה להשיג בפועלך? מה אתה יודע על מה עושה שליח סוכנות?   האם אתה יכול לנקוב בשמות של אירגונים מקבילים לסוכות ש"מתחרים בה"?


----------



## sagol (1/3/11)

אני ממש לא יודע הרבה על פעילותו של שליח 
וזה נכון שאני מאד רוצה כאן משהו שאני לא יודע עליו הרבה. אבל זה לא אומר דבר על מה שאני רוצה ואל מה אני שואף. כשאני אומר "תחושת שליחות" אני מדבר ממקום שמעורב בחברה שאני חי בה ומחזיק בדיעות על מה קרה לה ולאיזה כוון היא צריכה ללכת. יש לי בהחלט שאיפות להיות בסופו של דבר בעמדה משפיעה על החברה ועל הכוון של המדינה, ואני בהחלט לא מתכוון להשאר בחו"ל. אני מוטרד מהאפשרות שהשאיםות שלי דווקא לא מציאותיות מול מה שהסוכנות מציעה. אולי גם שם פשתה רוח הזלזול, השכחה ואובדן הדרך הציונית. ואני כן מאמין בציונות, פשוט מפני שאני טוען שהיא עוד לא התחילה להשיג את מטרותיה, בעיקר משום שמטרות אלה נשכחו בצהומת האינטרס האישי שהחל להשתולל כאן קצת לאחר קום המדינה. הציונות מבחינתי היא דרך, או כלי, להשיג את מטרת העל של החברה היהודית (חברה, ולא דת), ואינה מטרה בפני עצמה. ואני לא רואה את עצמי יושב מהצד עוד. ואני לא יודע על ארגונים "מתחרים". שמעתי על קיומם של כאלה אבל לא בדקתי. מה אני מנסה להשיג בפועלי - קודם כל להרגיש שאני לא יושב מהצד. שנית, ללכת בדרך שאני מאמין בה, ושאומרת שאם לא נתחבר מחדש למטרה הגדולה של העם היהודי (והמטרה הזו היא משהו שיש לברר אותו אבל בגדול, ובלי ציניות, זה קשור ללהפוך לחברת מופת) המצב ילך ויתדרדר. אין לי כוונה להיות שליח מיואש בעצמי. יכול להיות שהבעיה בשליחים היא שהם בעצמם לא מבינים למה עבודתם חשובה, ואולי איש לא הסביר להם את זה כי גם בסוכנות איבדו את ידיעת המטרה והדרך.


----------



## דניאל בן ברק (1/3/11)

לפי התאורים שלך אתה צריך להיות 
פוליטיקאי ולא שליח סוכנות. עתיד המדינה נקבע בכנסת ואולי אולי אולי גם בתקשורת. לשליח סוכנות אין שום השפעה. עצם העובדה שאתה שואף לקבל תפקיד עוד לפני שביררת לעצמך מה הוא *בדיוק* רק מראה שאתה קודם כל מסתכל על ההטבות והתנאים ובעדיפות שניה על מה העבודה. זה בדיוק מה שגורם לכולם לזלזל בשליחי הסוכנות.


----------



## Boston Guy (1/3/11)

לא הבנתי. אתה רוצה לשנות את החברה בארץ... 
ולכן אתה מחפש לנסוע לחו"ל? אתה כותב "אני מדבר ממקום שמעורב בחברה שאני חי בה ומחזיק בדיעות ... לאיזה כוון היא צריכה ללכת. יש לי בהחלט שאיפות להיות ... בעמדה משפיעה על החברה ועל הכוון של המדינה". איך נסיעה לחו"ל ו"חווית השליחות" תורמים לזה? אני חושב שהכי נכון להתרכז במשפט האמיתי שכתבת: "אני ... לא יודע הרבה על פעילותו של שליח". לא קצת מטריד אותך להתאמץ כל כך כדי להתחרות על משרה שאין לך מושג מה היא כוללת ואיך היא משתלבת עם האידאלים שלך? מה הקשר בין להיות שליח סוכנות בקהילה בחו"ל ובין להפוך את החברה בארץ ל"חברת מופת"? זה ישפר את רמת החינוך שילדים מקבלים בארץ? זה יוריד את רמת האלימות בשיח הציבורי בארץ? והתנהגות האנשים בארץ? זה יבער את השחיתות? זה ישפר את תיפקוד המשטרה? זה יפחית את שינאת ואפליית הזר בישראל? אני לא נכנס כרגע לשאלה מה היא חברת מופת - יש לי הרגשה שההגדרה שלך ושלי למושג שונות מאוד... לכן אני מתרכז בנושאים שכרגע בעייתיים אוניברסלית בישראל, בלי קשר לאם אתה אתנוצנטרי או לא.


----------



## sagol (1/3/11)

ממש קשה לקרוא את כל מה שאתם כותבים 
ואני מתיחס כאן לכל מי שענה לי, כי כולכם מבטאים את אותה תחושת חוסר אימון ומיאוס. קודם כל אל תמהרו להניח שאתם מבינים את המניעים שלי. ברור שהאפשרות לחוות תקופה מחוץ למדינה היא מרתקת, אבל היא לא הסיבה היחידה. הספקתם כבר לתאר אותי כמעוניין לינוק מבלי לתת תמורה, בלי להכיר אותי. אני לא מעוניין לינוק דבר כשאין בצידו תחושת משמעות. אל תאמינו. אני יכול להבין את חוסר האימון, אבל כך אני מרגיש ועד כה כך אני גם חי. אני מקבל שחשוב לברר היטב לאן אני אמור ללכת. דווקא ניסיתי לברר, גם בפורום הזה, והתשובות שקיבלתי עסקו, שוב, בכך שמדובר בתפקיד מיותר. מה בדיוק - איני יודע. אם מישהו כאן הוא בעל נסיון בתפקיד אשמח לשמוע ממנו, ובהנחה שלא תאכלו אותו חי.... ובאשר לשאלתך על הקשר בין שליח בחו"ל לעתיד החברה, הרי שיש קשר ואני יכול לבחור מהיכן לפעול כדי לעשות את השינוי. אני לא חייב לעשות לובינג למען חינוך טוב יותר, אם אני מרגיש שאני נמשך לדרך פעולה אחרת. אני לא רוצה להתעסק בסימפטומים אלא בשורש הבעיה. ושורש הבעיה הוא אובדן הדרך. ברור שזה קשור לפוליטיקה, אבל מי אמר שזה לא קשור גם לתפקיד שליח? ושוב, יכול להיות שאני פשוט נאיבי, ויש לי חשש שאגלה שאני אידיאליסט הרבה יותר מהסוכנות. זה כבר קרה לי בחיי. סביר להניח שאוותר אם אגלה שאני מגדיל ראש הרבה יותר מהמעסיק שלי.


----------



## Boston Guy (1/3/11)

למה זה נשמע כמו סיסמאות חלולות? 
לא כתבת מילה אחת על איך לדעתך שליח ציוני בחו"ל משנה משהו בחברה בישראל. שוב, במילים פשוטות: "אובדן הדרך", לדבריך, הוא * בארץ *.   פעם אחרונה שבדקתי "החברה הישראלית" הייתה בישראל - לא בבריסל, לא באטלנטה ולא בבריסביין. איך לדעתך שליח ציוני  * בחו"ל * ישפיע על שורש הבעיה של אובדן הדרך בפתח תקווה?


----------



## sagol (1/3/11)

שים לב שזה נשמע |הדגש|לך|סדגש| כמו סיסמאות 
לי אלה לא סיסמאות. וזה לא מסובך לי להסביר את הקשר בין מה שקורה בארץ לעבודה בחו"ל. לדעתי מה שקורה בארץ גורם להתפזרות של העם היהודי. זו לא רק התפזרות פיזית אל מחוץ לארץ אלא גם התפזרות של התודעה היהודית, ואני לא מבדיל בין זו לבין התודעה הציונית. כמו שאמרתי, הציונות היא כלי להגשמת מטרות היהדות (לא הדת היהודית. אתה רוצה הבהרות? בבקשה - אני חושב שאדם, קבוצה או עם שאין להם מטרה נכונה, מתפזרים ומתפזרים, מה שמתבטא בזה שהם הופכים להמון פרטים שדואגים לעצמם בלבד. התוצאה היא השחתה חברתית ומוסרית, בכל עם ובכל האנושות, וזה ממש מה שקורה היום. כל קבוצה מאורגנת תחת מטרות שנכונות לה. המטרות הנכונות האלה נקבעות בצורה ברורה, גם אם לא מוצהרת, בתחילת הדרך. הן יכולות אח"כ להיעלם מהתודעה אבל הן נשארות המטרות הנכונות לקבוצה. המטרה של היהודים הינה הפיכה לחברת מופת. לתפיסתי זו חברה שהמנהיגות שלה יודעת לדאוג לפרטים, וממקום זה הפרטים לומדים לדאוג זה לזה. חברה כזו מהווה אח"כ מודל לחברות אחרות, או במילים אחרות - אור לגויים. אז למה לעבוד בחו"ל? כי החברה הישראלית נמצאת בכל מקום ולא רק בישראל, וכאן איני מסכים עם תפיסתך. אף חברה לא יכולה להרשות לעצמה להתפורר בדרך שבה הפרטים שלה נעלמים, ולא בהכרח מתרחקים פיזית אלא מתרחקים תודעתית. לכן צריך לחזק את התודעה היהודית-ציונית ואת הקשר לזהות הזו, ואני דווקא לא מרגיש שהעלייה היא הדבר העיקרי. מבחינתי ישראלים יכולים לגור גם בחו"ל, כל עוד יש להם תודעת עם ודרך. ואני מתחיל לחשוב שכדאי לי לצמצם את הביטויים האידיאולוגיים שלי כי אני רואה שהם מעוררים חוסר אמון. ותדע שלמרות המחלוקות האלה בינינו אני לוקח הרבה מדבריך לתשומת ליבי, ולכן תודה.


----------



## Boston Guy (1/3/11)

אתה בטוח לחלוטין שאתה יודע מה זו ציונות? 
לפי מה שאתה כותב נראה שהמצאת לך לך הגדרה חדשה לציונות...  שאין בינה ובין המטרות של הסוכנות ולא כלום. אתה מודע לכך שהשם המלא של המוסד שבו אתה רוצה לעבוד הוא "הסוכנות היהודית  לארץ ישראל"? "אני דווקא לא מרגיש שהעלייה היא הדבר העיקרי"?   אז מה אתה מחפש בסוכנות? המטרה של הסוכנות היהודית לארץ ישראל,  כפי שחודדה רק לפני כמה ימים היא בפירוש ובראש ובראשונה - עלייה. http://www.jafi.org.il/JewishAgency/Hebrew/Home/media/Press/2011/feb27.htm?variety=hp המטרה של שליחי הסוכנות, בראש ובראשונה, היא: "השליחים עוסקים בעידוד צעירים יהודים להגיע לישראל לתכניות חינוכיות שונות,מסייעים בעידוד העליה, בתמיכה ובהכנת מועמדים לקראת עלייתם לארץ".   הריני לחדש לך משהו: החברה הישראלית נמצאת רק  בישראל.   מה שקיים בכל מקום אחר זו היהדות - לא ישראליות. וכמה שהזנב ימשיך לנסות לכשכש בכלב, המציאות היא שהקהילה שאליה שליחי הסוכנות נוסעים היא קהילה יהודית - לא קהילה ישראלית.  מה ששליחי הסוכנות מנסים לעשות הוא לשכנע את אותם יהודים להפוך לישראלים.   הרבה יהודים בקהילה שלי  בחו"ל הם ציוניים. כולם דואגים לישראל וחפצים בשלומה.  אף אחד מהם לא מגדיר עצמו ישראלי - חוץ מאלו שנולדו וגדלו בישראל. מי שרצה להיות חלק מהחברה הישראלית - נסע לשם. ומי שלא - מגדיר עצמו יהודי.


----------



## sagol (2/3/11)

בסופו של דבר 
זה מה שאני רוצה לעשות וזה מה שאני מתכוון לעשות. לפני שנים החליטה ראש משלחת השליחים בקנדה (נדמה לי) שנושא העלייה לא יהיה המרכז בפעילותם, כי יש להתחשב בשינויים שמתחוללים. התעוררה סערה שאני מבין שהסתיימה בכך שנושא העלייה לא ירד מעל הפרק. אני אצטרך לחשוב על העניין ובטוח שיש לי מה ללמוד כאן ואולי דעתי תשתנה. ועוד שאלה - מתי אתם ישנים? אתם ערים בשעות שאני ישן ובשעות שאני ער, כך שאני מניח שאתם באזור זמן אינטרגלקטי או במרחב זמן יחסותי.


----------



## Boston Guy (2/3/11)

יש לי אישה וגמדים בבית להאכיל 
לישון יהיה לנו זמן בקבר


----------



## sagol (2/3/11)

קבר ישראל?.....


----------



## lois2 (1/3/11)

זה נישמע 
לך כמו סיסמאות חלולות כי אילו סיסמאות חלולות ... כל כך פשוט. ולך סגול : שים לב במהלך הסדנא תתבקש להציג את תגובותייך למצבים משתנים - כמו למשל הורה הכועס על ניסיונך להחזיר את בנו "לנתיב הציוני/יהודי" , עם תשובותייך יינבעו מדעותייך כפי שהוצגו כאן - תיכשל... והנה לך עוד "טיפ" שיאפשר לך להנות תוך כדי שאתה עוסק "בתיקון אובדן הדרך בחברה היהודית ציונית"


----------



## sagol (2/3/11)

הציניות הרגה אותי 
אבל את הטיפ אני מאמץ וגוזר ממנו חומר למחשבה.


----------



## lois2 (1/3/11)

הראיון 
לא בדיוק ברור לי מה יכול להיות "לא קל בראיון" ענו על מה שמתבקש כשבעורף אתם זוכרים מה הם רוצים לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. לא לא מספיק מה שלמדת בתיכון על מנת לעבור את המבחן כי בתיכון לא למדת כמעט כלום. נדרש ידע בנושא ציונות החל מהשלבים הראשונים דרך הקמת מדינת ישראל כולל ההסטוריה עד היום. נדרש ידע של שמות פעילים , תנועות וזרמים וכו' - שוב , ידע בסיסי אבל בפירוש יותר ממה שלמדת בתיכון. למה אני מזלזל בשליחים ? כי אני לא אוהב את "היונקים בשקיקה מעטיניי הממסד". אני נטשתי את התהליך אחרי שהבנתי (במהלך סדנא שהיא חלק מהתהליך) במה מדובר ואמרתי לא תודה. לפי דעתי אין לך שמץ מושג במה מדובר אבל ... למדת את כל הסיסמאות הנכונות על שינוי החברה , הרצון לשנות ו... בלה בלה בלה... שינוי אמיתי נעשה ע"י אנשי עמל ולא ע"י יונקים למינהם... כך או כך באמת שיהייה לך בהצלחה בכל דרך שתבחר.


----------



## AdiNH (1/3/11)

../images/Emo6.gifתפסת אותנו על המזוודת 
אוטוטו הילדים יסיימו את הקולג ואנחנו חוזרים


----------



## תמרגבלינגר (2/3/11)

אין לי ניסיון, ואני גם לא יודעת מה השאלות 
אבל האתגרים שעומדים בפני שליח סוכנות גדולים לא בגלל הציניות שראית פה בפורום. השאלות שבאמת צריכים לשאול אותך הן על איך אתה מתכוון לשווק את מדינת ישראל במדינת היעד שלך, עד כמה אתה מכיר את המנטליות של יהודי אותה מדינה ואת הבעיות שעומדות בפניהם. שולחים למדינות אירופה שליחי סוכנות שלא מדברים (או מדברים בצורה לא-שוטפת) את השפה המקומית; שולחים דתיים-לאומיים לארצות הברית כדי לשכנע רפורמים שמדינת ישראל סבבה ובכלל לא מפלה נגד הזרם הגדול ביותר ביהדות. למשל - איך אתה עומד בפני השאלה שמאוד מטרידה את יהדות ארה"ב הלא-אורתודוקסית - למה אסור לרבניהם להשיא, לגייר, או לקבל תקציבים כרבנים במדינת ישראל; ולמה להם לעלות אם הם יחשבו ליהודים סוג ב'? איך אתה מתכוון להסביר את משבר הגיור ואת העובדה שעכשיו פתאום גם גיור שנעשה על ידי הרבנות הצבאית לא טוב מדי בשביל הרבנות הראשית? איך אתה מתכוון לשכנע אנשים שאביהם יהודי ואמם התגיירה בגיור רפורמי לעלות במצב כזה? אתה מתכוון לחזור על הסיסמאות של ה"כיוון שאליו פנתה מדינת ישראל?" ולגבי דאגות פרקטיות יותר - איך אתה מתכוון לשווק את מערכת החינוך הישראלית, שנמצאת עמוק עמוק למטה בפיז"ה? איך אתה מתכוון לשווק את מצב המשרות בארץ, כפי שתואר למשל פה לפני כמה שנים, אבל מתיאור של ידיד שניסה לחזור לארץ, עדיין רלוונטי כאילו נכתב אתמול http://proctologsofzion.blogspot.com/2006/06/blog-post_3519.html זה הרי דברים שקשורים למנטליות הישראלית. אני כבר לא מדברת על הבירוקרטיה שמתארים השבים.


----------



## Boston Guy (2/3/11)

אני לא בטוח שהוא הבין ש"שליח" = "שליח עלייה" 
לא בדיוק ברור לי מה הוא חשב ששליח עושה, אבל לפי מה שהוא כתב עד עכשיו לא נראה לי שהוא הבין ש"שליח סוכנות" = "איש מכירות של מדינת ישראל".


----------



## sagol (2/3/11)

בוא נגיד שאני מבין את זה טוב יותר עכשיו 
ובאמת עולות לי הרבה שאלות וספקות. אבל ככל שאני שואל את השאלות אני מגלה שאני רוצה עוד יותר למלא את התפקיד הזה. כל הקשיים האובייקטיביים למכור את ישראל לא ניתנים להכחשה ואין לי מה לומר בעניין. אני מגיע, אולי לצערי, למסקנה שכמה שלא יהיה פה רע, איך היו יהודי העולם מרגישים ללא המדינה הזו? זו שאלה שהייתי שמח לקבל עליה התייחסות. בסופו של דבר לא נראה לי שמישהו יכול לנצח בויכוח הזה. מה שמשפיע זו רק האמונה של מי שמשכנע. זה לא מדע מדוייק.


----------



## eladts (2/3/11)

אתה לא צריך 
לשכנע את יהודי העולם שמדינת ישראל צריכה להיות קיימת. רובם מאמינים בזה ממילא. תפקידך כשליח סוכנות זה לשכנע אותם לעלות לארץ.למזלך הסוכנות היהודית היא לא עסק פרטי ולכן היא סובלנית מאוד כלפי כשלון השליח. איש מכירות בעסק פרטי שלא מצליח למכור כלום לא יחזיק מעמד בתפקידו, אבל שליחי סוכנות שלא הביאו ולוא עולה אחד ממשיכים בשליחות באין מפריע.


----------



## saritoosh22 (5/3/11)

או שהסוכנות היהודית פשוט מבינה 
שהמוצר שהיא מוכרת הוא לא בדיוק שיא ההצלחה, אך יש להמשיך לשווקו כמיטב היכולת.


----------

